# What size strainer?



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I fashioned myself an intake tube out of 1/2" Schedule 80 PVC pipe for my Rena XP2. I need to put a strainer on the end. Does anybody know what size strainer will work? I'm guessing that the listed sizes for bulkhead strainers are outside diameter and the PVC is measured by inside diameter so, I'm wondering if anybody knows what I can use.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Just slip a coarse sponge over it. I use sponges from the Aquaclear filter product line, or even coarser sponges, sold for larger filters. 
Cut it into a cube, roughly 2" x 2" x 4". 
Cut an X into the sponge from the 2 x 2 end. Do not actually remove any sponge material. Slip this over the end of the PVC. 

You could even add a T at the bottom of the intake, then a couple of 90*s and add 2 or more sponges to make several intakes. 

If you still want a strainer, cut the end of the PVC into as many slits as you can. Probably only about 6-8. You will need to hold the PVC very stable, like in a clamp, and use a jig to hold the saw. A battery powered saw like a Makita will cut PVC, but will not cut straight lines unless it is held stable. 
Sch 80 is very thick. I would use class 200, ('thin wall') myself. Lots more room inside for water flow, and it will not collapse. May not be available in grey, though. Paint it. Once you have cut the PVC into slits you could then add these to the multiple intake described above. These slotted intakes will hold the sponge open a bit better, and allow it to work longer before it gathers enough debris that it needs cleaning. 

Without such strainers the gunk tends to build up in the sponge right at the inlet to the pipe, and it stops working (the water flows very slowly) rather soon. With the strainer inside the sponge the debris is better distributed through the sponge, and you can go longer between cleaning.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

"Without such strainers the gunk tends to build up in the sponge right at the inlet to the pipe, and it stops working (the water flows very slowly) rather soon. With the strainer inside the sponge the debris is better distributed through the sponge, and you can go longer between cleaning."

Yeah, that's what I was trying to avoid since I do need to use sponge material since, I have tons of Cherry Shrimp in there. I just made the PVC intake so it would match my PVC output that I created because, I needed a specific length for surface turbulence and CO2 dissolution. I like the schedule 80color versus the bright blue of the Rena stock intake. 

Thanks for the idea of cutting an X and stretching a Aquar Clear sponge over it. Since it is rather course, it may not plug up that quickly. I might just sand the end of the PVC small enough to use the Rena stock strainer and the sponge that I am using currently. I was just being lazy and wanted to buy something that would fit.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have some strainers taped on with electrical tape. This is aquarium safe. I still put sponges over them, and you would need to do this for shrimp. I have not seen any strainers that would keep the shrimp out of the filter, anyway. So set up the sponge(s), and take time to figure out a strainer.

One possibility:
Take a chunk of PVC to the store and test fit all the strainers until you find one that works.

I have not yet found one. I have removed most strainers from the filters (many brands and models), and done the 'T at the bottom of the intake' idea I suggested above. Connecting the PVC to the intake tube was tricky, almost none of the filter parts are the same size as the PVC pipe. In many cases I ended up using some vinyl tubing (all sorts of sizes) to make adapters, most are sort of like couplings, sliding over both the PVC and the intake tube of the filter. I could see this as a problem in reverse for you: To connect filter sized fittings (the intake strainer) to your PVC intake you may have to use one or more short lengths of vinyl tubing to correct for different sized material. The clear up-tube from an undergravel filter is another pipe-size that might be useful. But maybe not... If you happen to have several bits and pieces of assorted tubing see what you can nest together to create a solution. 
If you end up using electrical tape be very careful to put it on clean, dry material, and press it down well so there is not a loose end or even a raised corner of the tape.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

The soon to be used, PVC intake is kind of U shaped with a threaded nylon hose barb at one end, joined by a tee and elbow to longer end of the U going into the tank. I used a threaded cap on one side of the tee to facilitate priming with a funnel. So far so good, just needed to find a way to get a strainer and sponge on the very end going into the tank. I had doubts of finding a strainer that would be and exact fit. The idea of stretching clear tubing over the end of the PVC and strainer is something I haven't thought of, I will try that tonight.

Thanks very much.


----------

